# How 'bout Them Cowboys?!



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Shooot! 

I'll be at the Cowboys / Jets game on Thanksgiving. Watch for me on TV!

Woo Hoo! :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Okay! Cowboys still suck! :spank


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Um, you are a Browns fan and you think the Cowboys suck? Okey Dokey.

I'll wave to you from Texas Stadium!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Cowboys suck....or should I say...Cowgirls?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LOL, haha. Yes you do that...I'll throw a pie at the tv!!


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

The cowboys are at the top of their division (albeit a pitiful one). Whatever happened to the days when Philly used to dominate the NFC east? (i liked those days).


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry, this week it looks like the G-Men will be taking over the NFC East with a win over the cowgirls. Giants are the best team in the NFC by a long shot.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

You people are all crazy.

And, unless I'm mistaken, I don't think the Giants can take over the NFC East this week even if they do beat the Cowboys.

Cowboys 7-1
Giants 6-2

AND! The first game of the season was the Cowboys kicking the Giant's asses. Soooo... You can all SUCK IT!  (Why don't we have a "suck it" smiley?)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Do you know how "kick ***" it is that you enjoy football w/your husband? That is awesome.


----------



## Caution (Oct 26, 2007)

Typical "in your face" Cowboys fan. Giants stink, they barely beat Miami by three lousy points. Dallas is going to walk all over them.

NFC east teams get three easy teams to play as they face off against the AFC east, cept for NE. Even if Dallas gets to the Superbowl, they'll just be dominated by Colts/NE/Pitt.

Don't mine me, behind the closet Eagle fan.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Do you know how "kick @$$" it is that you enjoy football w/your husband? That is awesome.


Ha! Yea, he thinks so too. It's all his fault. I didn't give a crap about football until he forced it down my throat and now I go home after work and turn on NFL Network! I'm obsessed. :eyes


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Caution said:


> Typical "in your face" Cowboys fan.


I'm practicing the art of "football trash talk".  And... I love me some Cowboys! Go Romo!


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Lol, I wish I had as much confidence as some of you but....go Giants! We're gonna totally stomp you, or something. 

Yeah, I need to work on my trash talking. :lol


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

NFC East is pretty good actually, Skins, Giants, and Cowgirls might all make the playoffs. Look for the Skins to make a run. Yeah and Romo is soooo great


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

daaaaave said:


>


HAHAHA! Love it.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok, B*TCHES! Whatcha got to say now????!! HUH?!!! 

Cowboys kicked Giants' @$$es! 

SUCK IT COWBOYS HATERS!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, good game.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

ops


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Beeee Yaaaaahhh! 
*Cowboys 28, Redskins 23*
Cowboys are 9-1!
How sweet it is.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

it doesn't really matter, they mas as well just cancel the season right now and award the patriots the trophy.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Needle... Patriots almost lost to the Eagles. They will go down sooner or later.

AND... COWBOYS ARE 10 and 1!!!!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> Needle... Patriots almost lost to the Eagles. They will go down sooner or later.
> 
> AND... COWBOYS ARE 10 and 1!!!!


Yeah and who was their 1 loss too??? Cowboys are going to choke and do something stupid in the playoffs like last year


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmmm... Since you can predict the future, can you tell me the Texas lottery numbers for Saturday night? oke 

FYI... If I predict the future, I don't want anyone calling me on it. I am always right.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> Needle... Patriots almost lost to the Eagles. They will go down sooner or later.
> 
> AND... COWBOYS ARE 10 and 1!!!!


Okay little lady, curb your delusional enthusiasm. The 'boys are back. But there's no way they'll beat the Pats if they play them.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

You are all delusional! Or crazy. :b 

It's FOOTBALL! Anything can and does happen!

Go Cowboys! :duck


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beat my Green Bay team, and then you can gloat. A couple days now, then we'll see who will be the NFC ****.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

My Cowboys will take down Your Packers (fingers crossed) Thursday night. Young cute Romo vs. Old gray Favre I can't wait! (FYI... I'm ok with the Packers most of the time but not against my Boys!)


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

joe81 said:


> Beat my Green Bay team, and then you can gloat. A couple days now, then we'll see who will be the NFC @#%$.


Sorry but the cowboys will destroy the packers.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tell me what happens. Since I'm one of the many that can't actually watch the game thanks to the nfl network nazi's .


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

joe81 said:


> Beat my Green Bay team, and then you can gloat. A couple days now, then we'll see who will be the NFC @#%$.


After last night's Cowboys/Packers game, do I even need to say it? No. But am I going to? Yes, can't help it. :clap Cowboys are the best team in the NFC!!! 11 and 1 - Woo Hoo! :clap

How 'bout them Cowboys? Huh? How 'bout 'em?!?!?! I want to hear some love for the boys now! Give it to me!!!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> joe81 said:
> 
> 
> > Beat my Green Bay team, and then you can gloat. A couple days now, then we'll see who will be the NFC @#%$.
> ...


Hey, where did that loss come from? :lol


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Why is that funny? :stu 

Give the Boys some love! Don't be a bunch of haters!


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

The Cowboys are really good, I especially like seeing Tony Romo do his thing. The way he consistently shakes off defenders makes me wonder if he greases up before every game...

-Ryan


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Love for the Cowboys, there, you got it. Quit bugging us!! :lol


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol Thank you. :lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

What was the score I haven't even heard?


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

37 / 27


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: How 'bout Them Cowboys?*

Yah, injuries all around for the packers....


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

*The Cowboys win the NFC East!!!*

BeeeeYaaaaaawww!!!! :banana


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

the lions blew that game, cowboys are lucky, but their luck will run out in the playoffs


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

No. The Cowboys aren't "lucky". The Cowboys are a talented team who pulled their stuff together and beat the Lions in the last few seconds of the game. :spank


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

A talented team doesn't win by 1 point...look at the Patriots... at least 10 point difference in all their games heh


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> A talented team doesn't win by 1 point...look at the Patriots... at least 10 point difference in all their games heh


#1: It was one game and regardless of the 1 point win, they did WIN. They have won 12 out of 13 games. THAT shows TALENT.
#2: You can take your "Patriots... at least 10 point difference in all games" and go back to school. You are WRONG! Patriots/Ravens 27-24, Patriots/Colts 24-20

How 'bout them 12-1, NFC East Champs, Cowboys?!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> No. The Cowboys aren't "lucky". The Cowboys are a talented team who pulled their stuff together and beat the Lions in the last few seconds of the game. :spank


You are banned! Banned, banned, banned! They WERE lucky, BUT if they weren't so talented they would never have pulled it off. I can't wait until they lose in the playoffs and I'll laugh, LAUGH I TELL YA'!


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

pfff..the lions....why did it take till the last seconds to win again? that team ain't nothin....


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

joe81 said:


> Beat my Green Bay team, and then you can gloat. A couple days now, then we'll see who will be the NFC @#%$.


Joe81... You be quiet. Read your own words above. :twak


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> ...BUT if they weren't so talented they would never have pulled it off. I can't wait until they lose in the playoffs and I'll laugh, LAUGH I TELL YA'!


First, thank you for at least admitting they have talent.
Second, we shall see my doubting football frenemy.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

How come they were defeated once? How come Patriots aren't defeated?


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

yah...the cowboys did beat the pack, injury's and the refs help, true..but the lions? The pack destroyed the lions....not a close game. But yet again I say, wait and see....


----------



## MyNameIz (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd like to see the Cowboys beat a healthy Packers team.

Go Pack!


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> How come they were defeated once? How come Patriots aren't defeated?


What the hell are you talking about? I don't give a crap about the cheating patriots. This thread is "HOW 'BOUT THEM COWBOYS?!" 

12 and 1!

Right now, Cowboys have the 2nd best record in the NFL. How can you argue with that? :argue


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> MouseWithoutKeyboard said:
> 
> 
> > How come they were defeated once? How come Patriots aren't defeated?
> ...


So would you STATISTICALLY say that the patriots are better than the cowboys? (come on, just say it)


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Statistically...

Cowboys are 12 and 1. Cheating Patriots are 12 and 0. 

That's the best I can do. 

My husband said... "After the Superbowl they will both be 18 and 1."


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jocelyn you have spunk, too bad the 'boys are punks.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The 'boys are going down to the Eagles. The 'boys are going down to the Eagles. HAHAHAHAHAHA. GO BROWNS!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I quote John Madden: The Cowboys got whipped.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I guess the Cowboys ARE NOT going to be 18 and 1 after all.... :no

http://www.scrippsnews.com/node/29150

http://outsports.com/jocktalkblog/?p=391


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Son of a b*tch. :bah 
We were at the stadium for this one. Believe me, had we known Romo was going to lay such a turd on the field, we would've saved our money.

Looking on the bright side... Cowboys still have the second best record in the NFL. 12 and two is a damn good place to be. They will have to settle for 17 and 2 and I can live with that.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I hope Romo's thumb is ok... I hate to see good athletes get hurt :|

I watched a lot of the game and is accuracy was way down, so it's obviously affecting him...

-Ryan


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

6 points...6 points!!!??? The boys are not going anywhere near the Superbowl.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> 6 points...6 points!!!??? The boys are not going anywhere near the Superbowl.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Tony Romo WILL GOTO THE Superbowl, you can bet on that...................

HE'LL BE WATCHING FROM ONE OF THE ROWS IN THE STADIUM!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

The only bowl Tony Romo is going to is the toilet bowl where his cowboys are getting flushed.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, 6 points against the Chickens. That was sad and embarassing. But, don't count them out yet. 

Come on Cowboys! Superbowl is around the corner! Show all the haters whatcha got!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> The only bowl Tony Romo is going to is the toilet bowl where his cowboys are getting flushed.


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP!


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Why does everyone hates Cowboys so much?


----------



## Broshious (Dec 23, 2006)

Kardax said:


> I hope Romo's thumb is ok... I hate to see good athletes get hurt :|
> 
> I watched a lot of the game and is accuracy was way down, so it's obviously affecting him...
> 
> -Ryan


The problem is he was sucking big fat *** long before anything happened to his thumb.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Something I think people are forgetting about Romo... He is still "new". This is his first full season starting. He's a terrific quarterback anyway but taking that into consideration, he's fantastic. Regardless of the stinker that was last Sunday's game, give the "new" guy props for 12 and 2 (so far) his first full season. 

Why do people hate the Cowboys? Jealousy. The Cowboys are LOVED more than hated and people love to hate the popular guy. Add 8 Superbowl appearances and 5 wins and the haters hate even more. Also, the Cowboys have 27 winning seasons, made the playoffs 26 times, and won 18 division championships.

How 'bout them Cowboys?! Huh? How 'bout 'em?! :b  :b


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Stanley said:


> Why does everyone hates Cowboys so much?


The arrogance factor, going back to when they decided they were "America's Team," based on nothing.

Then the arrogance of Jerry Jones.

It has nothing to do with their success, as I've liked individual players over the years such as Dorsett, Emmett Smith, and Troy Aikman, but the organizational arrogance that turns me off.

Brian


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

No. It's because of what I said. 

What does the "organization", the owner, or the media (they named Cowboys "America's Team") have to do with the actual football team? Who gives a crap if the "organization is arrogant". It's about the football, the players, the history. oke


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Lol. I don't hate the Cowboys though.

Anyway, just keep Jessica Simpson away and things might be ok. Chicken of the sea, anyone?


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Cowboys are 13 and 2 and have home field advantage in the playoffs! BBEEEEEYYAAAAAWWWW!!!!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Redskins will destroy the Cowboys like they did with the bears, giants, vikings.


----------



## joe81 (Dec 16, 2006)

boooo


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

skins are the team of destiny, good bye cowboys


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Did the 'skins beat the boys today, I think they did. YAY!!! Hate the 'boys!


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> Cowboys are 13 and 2 and have home field advantage in the playoffs! BBEEEEEYYAAAAAWWWW!!!!


God bless cocaine


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

The Cowboys didn't need to win that game. They had already secured their place in the playoffs AND home field advantage. Redskins can suck it. Cowboys are 13 and 3! Suck it haters!


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Jocelyn said:


> The Cowboys didn't need to win that game. They had already secured their place in the playoffs AND home field advantage. Redskins can suck it. Cowboys are 13 and 3! Suck it haters!


i bet you will go into hiding in 2 weeks when the skins thump the cowboys again


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I love the SKINS'!! Or whoever will beat the boy', lol.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

nevermind the skins blew it


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

They sure did blow it. 

Ok guys... Who's going to win the playoff game this weekend? COWBOYS or giants?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I kinda want to see a Giants-Colts Super Bowl. It shall be called "The Manning Bowl" 

-Ryan


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

This should be a good game this Sunday. Giants are looking hot, Eli's on a roll. Meanwhile Romo was laying on a beach in Mexico with Jessica Simpson. She's gonna be the downfall of the Cowboys I know it already.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Go Giants!


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

> Meanwhile Romo was laying on a beach in Mexico with Jessica Simpson. She's gonna be the downfall of the Cowboys I know it already.


I don't think Jessica Simpson will have a negative impact on Romo or the Cowboys. A lot of other young quarterbacks act the same way as Romo, it's just that their girlfriends aren't Jessica Simpson so it doesn't get press coverage.

I'm sure if the Cowboys fall anything short of winning the Superbowl, people are going to say it is all because Romo had his head in the clouds over JS, but it isn't true. Usually you lose games just because the other team played better.

As far as this weekend, the Cowboys will win. Looks like Terrell Owens will be playing.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

All right! Someone with some sense! 

Come on Cowboys! You already beat the giants twice this year. Do it one more time for me!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I rooted for giants, they won.


----------



## Iamalamer (Jan 14, 2008)

Good Game for the Giants!!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Jocelyn, my condelences. But if they were really good they'd call them the Cow "men" instead of the cowboys. hahahahahha.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

oh my god i'm so glad they lost, and i loved watching TO cry hahahahahahah


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes, they blew it last night. Yes, I was disappointed. Yes, my husband almost threw the TV out the window. But, looking on the bright side, they had a fantastic season. Better than most other teams. And, there's always next season. I am finished with football until then. The only thing left I even slightly care about in this season is hoping someone beats the cheating Patriots. And, I still say, "HOW 'BOUT THEM COWBOYS!"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Strong bump. Cowboys and Eagles coming up next week should be interesting...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Another stronger bump. Cowboys opening up the preseason against cincy. :banana


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

What does Troy Barkman think?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Another stronger bump. Cowboys opening up the preseason against cincy. :banana


The Cowboys are going down! T.O. is going to light them up like a Christmas tree. Go Bengals!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

FINALLY. Football season begins! Let's go Cowboys! The future Super Bowl XLV Champions .


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> FINALLY. Football season begins! Let's go Chargers! The future Super Bowl XLV Champions .


 ^


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Who dat gonna beat dem Saints? Da Bucs!


----------

